# Recommend a Colnago dealer for C60 order?



## ringmaster (Mar 26, 2005)

I am in the market for a C60 frameset but there isn't a Colnago dealer in my area. I would love to hear from any satisfied Colnago owners that have purchased mail order or even a direct PM from any dealers that would like to help with a custom order at a fair discount 


Thanks


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

I can personally recommend Mike @ Colnago Racing Cycles and Frames, Maestro UK worldwide and the USA

I purchased my 2011 C59 from him and he was a pleasure to work with, kept me informed of my order and shared a story or two. Was at a very fair price as well.

Paul


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

I purchased my C59 from R&A. They do a huge amount of business online or over the phone. I was very satisfied, however I did purchase in person.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

Shiny bikes in the UK has the best pricing. R&A, as usual has the highest pricing...


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought my 2013 C59 from a dealer from IT, hard to find a traditional geometry in the US.
and I recommended a ride buddy as well and bought his C60 last month.


----------



## ringmaster (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions. Any good dealers in the US or should I focus on Europe?


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

A quick search on their site for dealers near Los Angeles (for example) brought up 12 dealers. Type in your city.

COLNAGO|DEALERS

I bought mine from my LBS, a small shop with no stock of current models, but got it for me and is knowledgeable of them.


----------



## mykol77 (Aug 1, 2011)

Two Hubs. Bought my C60 there. Talk to Mani. Priced competitively. They're in SoCal


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't understand...

Colnago is possibly the highest prestige brand left in our market. They're up there at least.

So how come all I seem to read about them is people wanting to buy their bikes online for a big discount?

What in the hell is wrong with your local Colnago dealers? Do they smell bad? Do they refuse to offer any "deal" on a bike? I work for a Colnago dealer and I doubt you'd have a better experience buying a bike online than through us. And I'm sure our prices are quite competitive, nothing in our store sells for retail besides GoPro and assorted other little crap.


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

>>So how come all I seem to read about them is people wanting to buy their bikes online for a big discount?<<

Because for one I know what I want and know my size. Another is that I was not going to pay north of $6k for a frame that I could get for $3500. Not going to apologize for that reality. 2011 was the first model year of the C59 and prices on the NA etailers (Wrench Science, etc) were very high, and NA shops had no ETA incoming stock.

>>What in the hell is wrong with your local Colnago dealers?<<

Another sad reality being that at the time there were no local Colnago dealers in my area and even if there were, none of the NA dealers were getting any good ETAs on stock or ordering process.

>>And I'm sure our prices are quite competitive<<

I am quite confident that today you are, and if I were buying a Colnago today I would definitely consider shopping my local Colnago shop and expect them to be competitive.

For me I understand the value of a good local shop and supporting them, as I am currently having my shop procure and install DI2 on the same frame. But there are times where the savings is too profound for me to not consider a overseas retailer. I work in a global industry and it is easier for my mind to go there.

Paul


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

pablotn said:


> I can personally recommend Mike @ Colnago Racing Cycles and Frames, Maestro UK worldwide and the USA
> 
> I purchased my 2011 C59 from him and he was a pleasure to work with, kept me informed of my order and shared a story or two. Was at a very fair price as well.
> 
> Paul


+1 For Mike from Maestro. Was faaaaaar cheaper than an local here in Australia, great service and very easy to deal with through the process.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Mmsrepbike,

Can you pm me a competitive price on a
50s C60 RSRO? Thank you


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> So how come all I seem to read about them is people wanting to buy their bikes online for a big discount?


Prices in the US suck. US dealers price gouge. Much cheaper online.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Notvintage said:


> Prices in the US suck. US dealers price gouge. Much cheaper online.


Levi is that you ?


----------

